# Tired



## Ashley-Kate (Apr 1, 2013)

i cant do it anymore. I feel pathetic overhelmed. nothing makes sence i just finished a program that was supposed to help me that was supposed to be the thing i needed and here i am not better depressed tired and discouraged.  I can hardly get up do anything. Breathing is a simple reminder that i am still live and it saddens me i would like for my body to stop, i am so tired of everything or living of trying to live.. i don't even know for what.  im so tired.


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Ashley-Kate  im glad you went to program hun  because although you may feel you did not get any progress from it  you did

  Each time you take a program you come out of it with something different .

  I know your tired  like many of us are hun we get so tired of the battle.

   I do hope that you have supports in place 
 Are you still seeing a therapist  your doctor to help you get through this time 

   You are exhausted from all the work you did in the program and  perhaps  rest is just what you need now

   Get as much rest as you can ok.   Keep talking to us  ok  so you know you are not alone hun  hugs


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Apr 5, 2013)

no not really exhausted from the work, didn't do much i sort of lost controle over my eating disorder while i was in the program and my OCD got worst so well i am just more down more tired and currently without therapie. so tired sick not sleeping losing my mind anxiety sleep deprived.. depressed, i cant take it anymore.


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 5, 2013)

Can you talk to your gp hun  get some help for your insomnia  get some help for your anxiety ok   Call your old therapist see if you can fit in an appt  to talk


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Apr 5, 2013)

way ahead of you, i called my old therapist the moment i left the other program he is waiting on the report from the program to see what conclusions they came to. i spoke to my dr monday about the insomnina and he has me on new meds. my old therapist i called back yesterday to see if he got news and expressed my anxiety and stress he told me as soon as he hears from the program he will call me but till then i wait.


----------



## MHealthJo (Apr 5, 2013)

Hang in there... So sorry it is such a hard time right now... Glad that you reached out to talk. We are thinking of you. xx


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 5, 2013)

Good work hun  and i do hope you hear from your t soon  hugs


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Apr 8, 2013)

i dont know what to do anymore i am just sick of everything sick of hating me so much sick of trying to be happy when i cant i am tired.. i hate it. i hate living nothing makes sence.


----------



## desiderata (Apr 8, 2013)

When I hit a wall, I try to imagine doing a u-turn in a big 18 wheel semi truck. It's slow, heavy, and takes a lot of effort to turn it around. But there is a lot of power in the engine and once you've started in the other direction no matter how long it takes, momentum should steer you away from the path you were on.


----------

